# Whites tree frogs



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm getting a couple tomorrow, *does happy dance* What size exo will they need when adult? Was planning on getting them a 45x45x60 when they are bigger. Any tips? :flrt:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yep a 45cm wide 45 cm deep 60cm tall Exo will do them nicely xx


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

jennlovesfrogs would 45x45x60 be fine for 4 my 4 adults and in something diffrent then exo terra but i would like a exo terro for them just dont know what size


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I would go for the 60 wide 45 deep 60 tall for 4 of them, I've got 3 in my 45x45x60 and to be honest it's a squeeze xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Im only getting a pair and they are the size of a £2 coin at the moment apparently. :flrt:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

awww little weeny ones! be warned they grow super fast! mine were about the size of a 10p coin this time last year, and now they are whoppers! I had to move them into their bigger tank about 6 weeks after brining them home :O


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:gasp: Was going to put them in a 45x45x45 of something similar first. I'll have no choice at the moment :lol2: Will get the new tank on order in a month or so then! Im off to get som crickets for them tomorrow before work :2thumb: Is it weird to be excited about that? :lol2: 
Then my boyfriend is picking me up and we are going to collect them!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

awww no not at all! it's very exciting stuff! just make sure you gut load the crickets before feeding them to the froggies, and as they are babies, you'll need to dust them too xx ( the crickets that is, not the frogs LOL)

you'll also need to buy size appropriate crickets but hey you probably already know this stuff! xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, been told medium crickets and can I use nutrabal? its what i use for my tortoises xx


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

I use nutrabal, and it seems to be fine.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

yep Nutrabol is good


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, because i've already got some  im off out in a bit to get a few things and look at prices of the bigger exo terras. How much are they normally? and if I did get one now would the lil froggies get lost in it? :lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

lol, no they wouldn't get lost  you'd probably be better getting it now, instead of buying a smaller one (if you haven't got one already) make sure they have plenty of climbing things and lots of plants, you're choice as to real or fake, but I think fake are best for whites as they are a clumsy heavy frog lol.

if you have any more questions fire away! lots of us on here keep these adorable frogs


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

its really fun to watch them grow same as what jenn said they do grow really fast two years ago my 4 were tiny and now there 5inch and one is getting on to 6inchs there great big things my picture on the side is one of my whites 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I cant wait to get them :flrt: I'm heading out in a bit to get the things for them. Do they actually need lighting? I've read things that say they dont. if they do its not a problem as I have a spare uv tube


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I use one yes, there are lots of threads on here about their uses. they also help keep the temps up, as they need it quite high xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm picking up a 45x45x 60 exo later! Would it be ok to just use a UVB tube and a heat mat stuck to the side? Sorry for all the questions! You can tell I'm a first timer! xx


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm picking up a 45x45x 60 exo later! Would it be ok to just use a UVB tube and a heat mat stuck to the side? Sorry for all the questions! You can tell I'm a first timer! xx


That will be great. I use two UVB bulbs (2 and 5%) and a 30x30 heatmat.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I use a heat mat stuck on the side, it's a larger 24inch by 11inch, and yes I use two compact bulbs both 5% ones xx 

don't forget your digital hygrometers and thermometers and a mat stat xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got them! Soo cute


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

nice hope you have fun keeping them. and it all goes well.try and get some pics up soon i havnt seen baby ones in ages there so cute any names yet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They are actually bigger than I was expecting. I'm having issues getting the temps above 22.5 :-/ i've got a heat mat covering half the back and a uv tube! Hmm


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm going to get a different light tomorrow whats te best bulb to use for heat


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

best not to use bulbs for heat, if needed buy a bigger mat! I've actually got two mats on my whites, one down the back (don't use the poly background with that though heat doesn't get through haha) and a smaller one on the side, seems to work ok, I can get the temps up to about 28'c or so this way, and then the two 5% bulbs too xx

welcome to the world of frog keeping! it's very enjoyable if not a little stressful at times lol. xx


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

ooo also where abouts have you positioned the thermometer probe? it's best to try and put it in the middle of the tank, so you can get an average reading of the air in the tank xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply  the temp probe is in the middle. Using 1 5% bulb. Should I just get another mat rather then a new light then?  xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I just got up and went to check on them, and they were both sitting in the bottom.. Is this ok? Looks like they've used the water dish as it's full of substrate (Eco earth) also I noticed yesterday one if them had issues gripping things and kept falling off, is this just stress of moving? I plan to feed them today. Do I just chuck the crix in for them to find or feed them with tongs? I'm also getting another heat mat. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

hahaha told you frog keeping is stressful   whites are notoriously clumsy! 

I would buy another 5% bulb so you have two, and another heat mat too, doens't need to be massive and you'll probably find in the summer that you won't need to use both.

as regards feeding, make sure you dust the crickets, then just pop them in and watch them hunt 

they will stay on the bottom is too cold or too dry, to try and gain warmth/moisture. but remember they will come down to the bottom to hunt and to use the water bowl at night, so if they climb back up when lights go on this is perfectly normal.

sounds like they are doing ok though  xxx


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

for young whites i think its best to kitchen papper was substrate its saffer when their eating i find and when they get to about a year then put eco earth in .


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I've used eco earth for years with no problems (not saying that using kitchen roll isn't a good option) if you are at all worried, pop a layer of leaf litter over xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Can you get away with one 10% instead of 2 5%? one has gone climblimg while the other is still on the bottom. Hopefully they'll perk up once I have another heat mat.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been and bought another heat mat and tube, the guy in the shop said I only needed one tube though!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Also a bit confused Reading the heat mat instructions.. It says the animal will get burnt feet even though it's safe to use on the side of the tank! Hmm have you had any issues with this? I'm at work right now so won't be able to test until I get home at 5ish!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Can you get away with one 10% instead of 2 5%? one has gone climblimg while the other is still on the bottom. Hopefully they'll perk up once I have another heat mat.


Two 5% UVB bulbs don't make a 10% haha.
Give them a couple of days and they'll perk up. The one at the bottom is probably still a little stressed. Just leave him be for a couple of days and he'll be right as rain.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've been and bought another heat mat and tube, the guy in the shop said I only needed one tube though!


I imagine one tube would be okay. I use a 5% tube with my Fire-bellied Toads.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Also a bit confused Reading the heat mat instructions.. It says the animal will get burnt feet even though it's safe to use on the side of the tank! Hmm have you had any issues with this? I'm at work right now so won't be able to test until I get home at 5ish!


Put it on the wall. The frogs will move away from it if they get too hot. What size is it?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

5+5=10 I understand that the light given off wouldn't be as spread out. I've got 2 now anyway. The mat is 11'' x 11'' I have 2 of these which I'm hoping will be enough.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, nutrobal is fine.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Well put the new heat mat on and the new light... got the temp up to 23.9 so we are getting there! One is still sat on the floor and the other is still in his 'tree' :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The highest its got to is 24.6 :bash: argh.. and 1 frog is still sitting on the floor despite putting some crickets in. He is breathing though which is a good thing! any tips/ideas?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

can you turn the heating up in the room? just an idea! has the frog in question moved at all? I wouldn't worry too much he's probably just trying to get his bearings, just leave him be, don't poke about. xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I have no heating in my room, but with my tortoises in here to the air temp is 22 on its own. He has not moved at all and I've not touched him. The other seems fine though, sat in his tree.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I know I ask a lot of questions, but when should I get worried? He's still just sat there


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The other one is hunting as I speak and has caught his first cricket  :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I know I ask a lot of questions, but when should I get worried? He's still just sat there


It's fine. Trust me. Just give him a couple of days to adjust.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Also my mum is worried about them being too noisey! *hopes both are females* are they really that loud? :lol2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Also my mum is worried about them being too noisey! *hopes both are females* are they really that loud? :lol2:


originally i would have said no because fish and chips don't make noise and im sure chips is male but i got 2 more on monday and one is a small male and he always croaks and it gets louder and louder and LOUDER and its so loud it will wake u up! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

My male isn't too loud. He only calls maybe once every other day and for like 10-20 seconds.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They are in my room ! Just don't want any complaints as my mum is sure to use it as an excuse to get rid if them. She wasn't keen in the first place and doesn't know I have to feed them live bugs! :lol:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I know you've told ne bot to worry, but he's still in the same place but facing the other way. Should I still just leave him? I'm sorry for all the questions!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mm this is a little odd I have to say, do you think he's eaten at all? and the fact he's turned around is proof that he has moved! mine move around their tank at night and by morning they are in pretty much the same places as they were in the day before.

he may just be settling in still, sometimes it takes them a little while longer than others.

I'd wait another couple of days, see what happens, if you can maybe set an alarm for early am just to take a peek into the tank to see what's going on, then you will be able to see for sure if he has moved or not.

can I ask what you have in the tank? how many branches, vines, leaves etc... just trying to rule out anything simple.


and don't worry about the noise from the males, mine doesn't call that much! and it does only last about 20 secs, it is pretty loud when he does though :S


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

There's one long branch and a vine with leaves and then 2 other stick on plants, one of which touches the bottom of the tank. He might of eaten because I put a rather big cricket in there that was hanging around his area and it was gone within an hour while the other was just sat there still. I did notice when I first put him in he kept falling off and couldn't seem to climb the glass  I hope he isn't sick as we have no specialist vets near me.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Heres some pictures of him kind of looks like he's fallen from things again due to the amount of dirt on him.. he turned himself around again and 'stood up' so he's alive :lol2: isnt he gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Bless he is cute! Do you have both of the heat mats stuck to one side? I have exactly the same set up as you but I have one 11'x11' heat mat and a 2% bulb and a 5% bulb, although I use the exo terra light canopy with repti glo bulbs rather than tubes, and my temperature seems to sit at between 25C - 27C all day. But when I first got them in December, the temperature was like yours is now, I was stressing about it constantly but then one day it just decided to sort itself out! Either way my white's didn't give a hoot about it being around the 22C mark, so I don't think it's anything to worry about too much. What is the humidity at? Have you been misting the tank? Perhaps he is a bit dry?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

humidity is 65% and I've been misting a couple times a day, one when I get up and one before I go to bed. I'm wondering if I should help him find the leaves. And yes both heat mats are on one side as im using the poly background and it looks 'neater' if they are both on one side. I just want to get things right.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive put him on a leaf and he's climbed to the top.. Just hope he stays there and gets used to living where he should.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

He's now half way down the back wall clinging on to a bit of vine, sorry about all the updates I know they're probably pretty boring :lol2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

well he looks ok anyway! i'm sure he's fine just settling in xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Im going to get a bit more wood today hopefully so maybe that will help. He hasnt changed colours if that makes a difference?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Seriously. Don't worry about him.
Humidity should be 40-60%


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok, I wont spray it for a bit then. Here is their set up anyway.. hope it looks ok.
















And here is 'floor frog' in his uncomfortable hammock :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

A cricket thing walked right past his face and he didnt go for it and he's also back on the floor.where as the other one seems really settled and is feeding. argh stress :bash: *tries not to worry*

also got the temp up to 25.7 today!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ok, I wont spray it for a bit then. Here is their set up anyway.. hope it looks ok.
> image
> image
> And here is 'floor frog' in his uncomfortable hammock :lol2:
> image





Jazzy B Bunny said:


> A cricket thing walked right past his face and he didnt go for it and he's also back on the floor.where as the other one seems really settled and is feeding. argh stress :bash: *tries not to worry*
> 
> also got the temp up to 25.7 today!


Looks like a good set-up. Really though... everything you describe sounds normal. Don't handle him and try not to open/close the viv a lot.
He should start eating in a couple of days. They can go weeks without food though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks  I just want to get everything right for them. I'll leave him alone for a couple of weeks and see if he settles. Do you think I have enough plants?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks  I just want to get everything right for them. I'll leave him alone for a couple of weeks and see if he settles. Do you think I have enough plants?


A couple more of those exo terra hanging ones wouldn't hurt. They do like a lot of top cover. When I planted up my White's tank one of them buried himself in the substrate (I thought he'd escaped!) due to a lack of top cover.

I had to bite the bullet and put a fake one in there haha.

They don't really like sleeping out in the open all exposed. So that could help with your floor frog.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll order a couple more then  hopefully it'll help the lil guy. They are soo cute  my family think i'm weird for liking frogs etc but hey whats normal :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'll order a couple more then  hopefully it'll help the lil guy. They are soo cute  my family think i'm weird for liking frogs etc but hey whats normal :lol2:


Well done, good plan!
Psht. Frogs are awesome. My girlfriend isn't keen on them at all. I think she thinks I'm weird too.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive ordered a couple of those plants so should be here next week sometime : victory:
My boyfriend thinks they are interesting but unfortunatly im still at home and my mum doesnt know I have to feed them live bugs, so i have them hidden away and am using the hopper bug things as the guy in the shop said they are the only thing that is really silent.. apparently not even silent crickets are silent. She would freak if she found them :lol2: I just kinda turned up with the tank and frogs so she couldnt really say no then!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ive ordered a couple of those plants so should be here next week sometime : victory:
> My boyfriend thinks they are interesting but unfortunatly im still at home and my mum doesnt know I have to feed them live bugs, so i have them hidden away and am using the hopper bug things as the guy in the shop said they are the only thing that is really silent.. apparently not even silent crickets are silent. She would freak if she found them :lol2: I just kinda turned up with the tank and frogs so she couldnt really say no then!


hahaha I told my hairdresser I had to get crickets and waxworms to feed my frogs. She was like 'WHAAAAAT?! What have they ever done to you?!'
hahaha
Silent crickets are ridunkulously un-silent.
Locusts are a good staple feeder and alternative to crickets but I'd give them a waxworm every now and again just to vary their diet. You are dusting the locusts with vitamins yeah?
Only adult crickets chirp by the way. So you could get away with 3rd or 4th instars (cheaper than locusts).


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, I'm dusting with nutrabal and chucking in some food for the 'hoppers' to eat  Do 'proper crickets' really smell and are they as bad as I've been reading? :lol2: i actually think the locusts are pretty cute! poor lil things dont know whats coming :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yep, I'm dusting with nutrabal and chucking in some food for the 'hoppers' to eat  Do 'proper crickets' really smell and are they as bad as I've been reading? :lol2: i actually think the locusts are pretty cute! poor lil things dont know whats coming :lol2:


They do smell of ammonia if you don't keep them in adequately ventilated conditions. Brown (silent) crickets aren't as bad.
I also have a soft spot for locusts. My mum detests them though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Well floor frog is still err being floor frog! But other is sat on the thermeter looking out of the tank! He's so lovely!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

oh bless your mum, mum's are so niave aren't they! (well this one isn't) I LOVE frogs, always have done since I was capable of liking anything, I always wanted frogs as pets growing up but my mum wouldn't let me, eewwww slimey things yuk! lol.

so she said as soon as you have your own place, you can have as many pets as you want sooooo I did!

Whites are excellent, they are so funny to watch. and yeh your tank looks good, but i'd add a few more plants too, they do like lots and lots to hide in, mine play spot the tree frog with me, takes me ages to spot them all in the mornings lol.

as for crickets, the don't smell if you keep them clean (once a week wash their tank very well) you take out rotten/old food regulary and don't over crowd them.
and as flan said, if you want less noise, buy 3rd or 4th instar ones. you can keep costs down by ordering in bulk of the internet, plus it comes in boxes that you can hide from mother-dearest 

one thing extra I will add.


now you have these, what are you getting next?? it always works this way LOL


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your help,  well next I'd like some red eyes or dart frogs. But that'll have to wait until I'm living with my boyfriend! Hopefully in the next year or so. To be honest I didn't think I'd get away with having as many pets as I do! I have 2 rabbits, 2 tortoises, 1 turtle, 2 tree frogs, tropical fish, marine fish and albino giant African land snails! I've got some more plants on order, but if I go out today I'll see if I can pick up another one today somewhere! Froggies are soo cute!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

And just to add floor frog is still floor frog but a few inches away from yesterday!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

hahaha, i've lost count at the amount of pets that have come and gone here over the years, at the mo I have 3 dogs, 3 rabbits, 2 fish and 19 frogs/toads


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

forgot to add that seems active and alert today, also he looks like he's got a grey patch forming on his head/back almost like he's shedding skin because he still looks blue underneath!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

OK, I added more top cover on Sunday and I have a couple more to add but he's still on the floor! Any ideas?  or is it still normal?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Is he asleep or is he awake all the time? Does he stay on the floor during the night? One of my frogs sat on the floor for a while the other day after I had taken them all out to clean their viv, but then in the morning she was back to normal again. It was weird cos I had put her on a branch but she purposely then made her way to the floor, weird girl! I think it's probably just getting used to the new surroundings and it's taking it's time about it, one morning you'll wake up and find him sleeping on the side or something being right as rain! As long as he's eating I don't think you've got anything to worry about :2thumb: even if it's just one cricket every so often, it's better than nothing!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

He's awake and does hop around now and again, I put him in the leaves and he climbed right to the top so I assume thats where he really wants to be. I've not seen him eat yet though. But I guess he could do it at night when I'm not watching. And yes he's on the floor all the time.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you tried giving him locusts to see if he'll take any interest in them?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats what im using because I dont like the proper crickets :lol2: they smell apparently!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

And to add, I've bought the humidity down to 50%


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Crickets don't smell, they don't smell any more than locusts do anyway! They'd only smell if they were left without any food or anything and left for ages in gross conditions, it would be better to feed them mostly on crickets rather than mostly locusts in my opinion, mine are fed on crickets with a couple of locusts each every so often! Brown crickets are better to go for than black ones as the black ones tend to nip the frogs and are loud, whereas the brown ones are (mostly) silent and don't tend to try and eat the frogs.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I cant really have crickets that make noise because my mum doesnt know I have bugs to feed them and if she found them i'd have to get rid of the frogs  I was told Locust hoppers were fine as a staple diet by several people. I dont know what to do now


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Small brown crickets are silent, as your frogs are only babies at the moment I assume, then they will take small crickets. I personally wouldn't only feed my frogs locusts as they're not as plump and juicy as crickets and aren't as nutritious, but if some people on here have said it's ok then I guess it must be! Your mum is probably going to find out at some point that you have to feed them live bugs, you'll have some escapees at some point and she might find them in your room if she goes in and tidies it for you or something, I think your best bet would just be to tell her instead of living in fear of her finding out on her own! It wouldn't be cool if she was walking through the lounge and suddenly a locusts jumps across the floor in front of her! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont think she would even know what one is to be honest :lol2: she wouldnt dare come in my room she's even scared of the tortoises to some extent! Ive told her they need live things but only ocasionaly, she was fine with that but if I told her it was all the time she would freak out. Plus im hopefully moving out in under a year :2thumb:
I'll get some crickets next time im in town, but im worried about them making a noise/escaping ive heard if they escape then they can infest the house?! but if locusts escape they would just die?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Stick some sellotape over the top back bit of the terrarium where you can put wires through, that's where the crickets escape from cos they can still get through the gaps even though it says it's escape proof, they lied!! I've had a few escapees but I've found some of them, I'm sure there will be others but they will die after a couple of days I would imagine. Or if you've got a cat/dog then they'll just eat them! If you're gonna be moving out soon then fair enough, I wouldn't bother telling her either :lol2: but it's up to you what you feed them at the end of the day, if I were you I'd try them on crickets just once and see what they make of them, and if it makes no difference then carry on with the locusts :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep I will be putting sellotape accross those bits when I try the crickets! Do I just release them into the viv like I do with the locusts so they hunt for them at night? ugh crickets ugly lil buggers :lol2: locusts are kinda cute though :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep exactly, I like to tong feed a couple fo each of mine and then just chuck the rest in so they have something to do during the night. Tell me about it, I hate crickets!! The small ones I can deal with if one escapes, but the big ones, urgh! I have to get my OH to deal with them! Locusts are just stupid, they practically walk onto the tongs when I grab them, I got annoyed with some last night though because they bit my little horned frog! He didn't like that much, poor thing, so I took them out and gave him crickets instead!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yep I will be putting sellotape accross those bits when I try the crickets! Do I just release them into the viv like I do with the locusts so they hunt for them at night? ugh crickets ugly lil buggers :lol2: locusts are kinda cute though :lol2:


I like locusts too...so cute compared to crickets......
get a large tub and make air hole on top - get some dry foods like Oats, porridge and place in small swallow dish. Also have a small dish to place slices of Apples, carrots or Romanian lettuce leaves, cabbage.......change fresh fruit/veg everyday and your Locusts will live a very long time and will be uber healthy for your frogs. Same applies to crickets.
Good thing about locusts - they will never bite ya frogs...thats why I luv em when I can use em.
If you decide to use crickets - make sure you leave a small peice of fruit/veg in viv - this way any hungry crickets will eat the fruit rather then bite ya frog


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> I like locusts too...so cute compared to crickets......
> get a large tub and make air hole on top - get some dry foods like Oats, porridge and place in small swallow dish. Also have a small dish to place slices of Apples, carrots or Romanian lettuce leaves, cabbage.......change fresh fruit/veg everyday and your Locusts will live a very long time and will be uber healthy for your frogs. Same applies to crickets.
> Good thing about locusts - they will never bite ya frogs...thats why I luv em when I can use em.
> If you decide to use crickets - make sure you leave a small peice of fruit/veg in viv - this way any hungry crickets will eat the fruit rather then bite ya frog


The locusts i hve were biting my horned frog last night so we moved them and put the crickets in and we have never had problems with these.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Now im confused even more :lol2: I'll get some crickets and see what they make of them!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The locusts i hve were biting my horned frog last night so we moved them and put the crickets in and we have never had problems with these.


Huh?? locusts are 100% vegies....they should not bite ya frog!!! all text say that they are safe......


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah onetried to take a bite out of little Diglett yesterday! It was sat on his head and then tried to eat his eye so he shook it off, and then it tried to take a bite of his back, bless him, maybe it's cos he's green and looks like grass!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Yeah onetried to take a bite out of little Diglett yesterday! It was sat on his head and then tried to eat his eye so he shook it off, and then it tried to take a bite of his back, bless him, maybe it's cos he's green and looks like grass!


Damm these books!!! there I thought that my larger frogs were safe!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> Damm these books!!! there I thought that my larger frogs were safe!!!


Yep they were definitely biting him.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

It might be the fact that Diglett just looks so edible, who knows! I always thought locusts were ones to watch out for with nipping frogs? Either way I don't really like to leave them in with any of my frogs unattended, I usually feed them straight to them.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Floor frog is out hunting on the glass  but when he goes for something the food falls off.. will he get something eventually?! :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely, he's probably been stuffing his face while you sleep! Sometimes they miss, but they'll make up for it! It's hilarious when you see them concentrating on going for one, and then when they pounce they miss by miles and end up getting a face full of substrate instead!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

he tried to bite the glass several times in disgust looked like he was annoyed :lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha, my frog Archie is so stupid/greedy that whenever you put your face close to the viv or wave a finger at her, she launches herself at you with her mouth wide open and sticks her tongue to the glass! Their saliva is a bitch to get off the glass, too!!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Haha, my frog Archie is so stupid/greedy that whenever you put your face close to the viv or wave a finger at her, she launches herself at you with her mouth wide open and sticks her tongue to the glass! Their saliva is a bitch to get off the glass, too!!


Has she ever attached herself to your finger? Their mouths are like glue inside. It's mental.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

:lol2: I guess it doesnt hurt if they bite you?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: I guess it doesnt hurt if they bite you?


I was on life-support for 3 weeks.

It hurts.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Has she ever attached herself to your finger? Their mouths are like glue inside. It's mental.


Yeah, she's also sat on my hand trying over and over again to eat one of my knuckles. She refuses to believe it isn't edible!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Yeah, she's also sat on my hand trying over and over again to eat one of my knuckles. She refuses to believe it isn't edible!


It's quite funny, but the first time it really made me jump! haha

BTW, it really doesn't hurt. It's like being gummed by a tube of silicone.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Floor frog has gone back to his usual ways.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe he just likes to sit there, if he's moving around at night and stuff like he was yesterday then I don't think it's anything to worry about


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

looks ok, maybe one day he'll learn to be a tree frog!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> looks ok, maybe one day he'll learn to be a tree frog!


Exactly, maybe he thinks he's a toad!! Awww!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Just an update on floor frog. Managed to get him to take 2 nutrabal dusted crickets from the tongs. So he is eating


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Locusts do bite but if they are properly gut loaded they shouldn't. I have left them in with my frogs with no problems. The actually nibble at fake leaves too strangely enough! 

I feed my white's a staple diet of locusts over crickets. They are much easier to deal with as they are slow movers and its so easy to grab their hind legs with a pair of tongs an escapee can be caught right away with crickets they are off and away. 

Crickets also take me ages to catch with tongs! Locusts also are actually more nutricious thats why they are move expensive.

I fed my 2 white's large locusts(with hind legs removed) for a good 8 months about 1-2 every other day and they grew really fast and put on alot of weight. They are on diets now because their bellies got so big so now they get 1 medium locust twice a week and it turned them from fat slobs that sat there everynight in slightly more active frogs that now climb around the glass most nights. 

So yeah, locusts all the way! All you gotta do is feed them spring cabbage leaves. I just wash them and put the leaf in whole then put the tub under a hot lamp to get them active and eating b4 i feed them to the frogs. I found they don't eat anything besides the cabbage leaves. I always feed my white's with tongs otherwise one would eat more than the other as they are very aggressive eaters. Its easier to give them a big locust than mess about giving them 8 small crickets!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I woke up this morning and floor frog was in the leaves


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I flipping hate crickets  Def locusts all the way after these have gone!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Well floor frog is now in the trees but he won't eat and actually runs away from food.. The other one is straight on it as soon as he sees the tongs  what's up with him? We have made progress though.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine alternate from sleeping on the floor all the time to up on the glass and they are fine, i think they are too fat and lazy to hoist themselves up and sleep! What time of day are you trying to feed them?


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Mine alternate from sleeping on the floor all the time to up on the glass and they are fine, i think they are too fat and lazy to hoist themselves up and sleep! What time of day are you trying to feed them?


Mine are never on the floor, mine are only on the floor when they go to the loo:whistling2: Definatly agree with the fat and lazy bit


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

andaroo said:


> Locusts do bite but if they are properly gut loaded they shouldn't. I have left them in with my frogs with no problems. The actually nibble at fake leaves too strangely enough!
> 
> I feed my white's a staple diet of locusts over crickets. They are much easier to deal with as they are slow movers and its so easy to grab their hind legs with a pair of tongs an escapee can be caught right away with crickets they are off and away.
> 
> ...


 


i found locust easyer aswell but i dont like the look of locust


----------

